# Halloween torture pics - care to share?



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So the tortuous holiday photo season has begun. Starts with Halloween and doesn't end until Valentines Day, at least at our house .

Here are a couple pics I took of Chumlee. He was so embarrassed that he closed his eyes for one picture! 

Anyone else care to share past or present Halloween pics? I know there is an old thread showing some, but we can never get enough pictures of our guys. Please include your Bridge dogs, too.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Haha! I posted this pic on another thread, but mine were definitely not happy with the costumes


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG! I love the pic! Those 2 definitely are NOT amused with Mom's Halloween shenanigans! :


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think this was last year. As usual, Chance was a good sport...Lucy, not so much.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea - definitely not amused.

Harris - I really don't think he noticed that he was wearing a costume! All is well in his world as long as the treats keep coming, hehe. He walked around in town earlier today amidst a gaggle of trick-or-treating toddlers and we did socializing and practiced "leave it" for all of the candy on the ground. He was such a good boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the pictures....duke and charlie barely tolerated their costumes


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

No costume, he's giving candy out for his first Howlloween :

^ Him trying to be scary :doh:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah and Gunner wasn't to thrilled with the costumes but they tolerated it for the evening. Lol


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

KeaColorado said:


> Kea - definitely not amused.
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Nope. Not having it.  

These photos are great!


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Eventually Sadie had enough and played dead on the couch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie was the Headless Horseman's noble steed...she hated it at first, but the more attention she got, the more she liked it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We love Halloween! Here's the family photo from this year. My husband was supposed to be the scarecrow but he was too lazy/busy to put a costume together. So tonight he's the designated photographer/ dog leash holder


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I decided to spare Thor the torture this year, he hated wearing that shark fin last year. He still found himself feeling more than a bit puzzled. Here is his reaction to my daughter's horse head mask.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pictures all really Great, love it!
The look on some of your Goldies' faces are priceless.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love!*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> These pictures all really Great, love it!
> The look on some of your Goldies' faces are priceless.....


I love all of the costumes and pictures!!


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

Schubert was SuperDog this year  He got a LOT of love and attention from the neighborhood kids!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

My boys were also Batman and Robin! The outfits were a little small but they still fit in them. This is the first year Miller was able to dress up and he had no problem with the outfit. Keisel on the other hand was not amused! LOL


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I love your Batman and Robin! They look to tolerate it so much better than mine  Murphy (my Robin) was having nothing to do with the eye mask - your guy looks like he's enjoying it! The pictures of them running are priceless, they are true superheroes


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Indy and I.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness the pictures are PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for my morning laughs!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Winchester was also Winnie the Pooh... for about 5 minutes lol. 
These goldens are such heart throbs in their costumes. Love them all.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Roushbabe said:


> My boys were also Batman and Robin! The outfits were a little small but they still fit in them. This is the first year Miller was able to dress up and he had no problem with the outfit. Keisel on the other hand was not amused! LOL


Woot!! the look on Keisel's face, you better hide your favorite shoes for awhile, I think he's going to pay you back.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

A little late, but here is one of my lion.


----------

